# AfterMarket Headlights and Critiques.



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

i really like the audi ones. where did you get them??


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

korea... LOL i dont know exactly there not mine. there a friends on the forum ... i've seen both in person and i like the audi one too.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm confused with the smith style headlights, the oem lights have a single high/low beam bulb so how does that translate into two lights?


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

good question you ask that ... i dont know i should look into it.


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

get cutoff pictures of both please, thats my deciding factor


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

gfxdave99 said:


> I'm confused with the smith style headlights, the oem lights have a single high/low beam bulb so how does that translate into two lights?


The projector will have a solenoid making it bi-xenon. There is a cut-off shield attached to this solenoid which is up (blocking light) during low beam operation and then will flip down allowing all the light through when the high beam is activated. The light bulb wont move or turn off/on at all which is ideal when talking about an HID setup.

This video shows a good representation of the shield flipping down and up


----------



## jrg7474 (Apr 9, 2011)

where can i get a set of the audi style headlights ?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Where can i get pairs of these headlights. i need something like this for my shop for the cruze!
[B*OTH SETS ARE AMAZNG! *[/B][/B][/B]


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

CruzeImports.com


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

$300??? Try $700.....Cruze "Angel Eye" Xenon HID Headlights + Circular LED Teardrops [EP-L-00022] - $619.99 USD : Cruze Imports!, Premiere Source for Korean/Chinese Cruze Auto Imports


----------



## Gregadeaux (Jun 23, 2011)

I personally like the v2 of the "Angel Eye" headlights. I really like the solid LED strip and have been hoping that becomes more popular than the easily discerned led strips that are currently consuming the market. 

Cruze "Angel Eye" Dual Xenon HID + Halogen Headlights + LED Teardrops v2 [EP-L-00033] - $859.99 USD : Cruze Imports!, Premiere Source for Korean/Chinese Cruze Auto Imports


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> $300??? Try $700.....Cruze "Angel Eye" Xenon HID Headlights + Circular LED Teardrops [EP-L-00022] - $619.99*USD : Cruze Imports!, Premiere Source for Korean/Chinese Cruze Auto Imports


LOL, yeh there's a bit of a price difference there. $300-400 and I'd consider the mod. Not to knock em or anything, but to me seem a way overpriced. :eek7:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

$700 for headlights is ridiculous I think. Ill wait till the price drops lol


----------



## Elyang (Apr 26, 2011)

There's a ton of the Smith Club style headlights on eBay now. All around the $300-500 mark. Depends on whether you want HID's with them or not. 

I've asked around for some real life photos, but no one seems to have any, which makes me worried.

I'm personally like the Smith Club style better, but even that doesn't really go into my good books. I really want the dual "Angel Eyes" on Cruze Imports, but like everyone else, $700 is steep.

I was going to just bite the bullet and buy some from eBay, but for now, I think I'm done for this year buying stuff for Padmé. She can wait until after winter for more. i.e.: Strut bars(Front and back), new headlights, and etc.

Hopefully by then there's going to be a few more inexpensive options. Like the set my buddy got for his Ralli Art, they cost them 250 bucks and they're exactly what I want.

We'll see I guess!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah just give it some time and the prices will drop dramatically!






Elyang said:


> There's a ton of the Smith Club style headlights on eBay now. All around the $300-500 mark. Depends on whether you want HID's with them or not.
> 
> I've asked around for some real life photos, but no one seems to have any, which makes me worried.
> 
> ...


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Cruze "Angel Eye" Dual Xenon HID + Halogen Headlights + LED Teardrops v2 [EP-L-00033] - $859.99 USD : Cruze Imports!, Premiere Source for Korean/Chinese Cruze Auto Imports

The newest headlights are SICK!!!!! Solid LED strip and angel eye - LOVE IT! The only problem is that aftermarket HIDs on vehicles in my country are ILLEGAL!!!! So i would need halogen projectors with this lights...


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Protizmenos said:


> Cruze "Angel Eye" Dual Xenon HID + Halogen Headlights + LED Teardrops v2 [EP-L-00033] - $859.99*USD : Cruze Imports!, Premiere Source for Korean/Chinese Cruze Auto Imports
> 
> The newest headlights are SICK!!!!! Solid LED strip and angel eye - LOVE IT! The only problem is that aftermarket HIDs on vehicles in my country are ILLEGAL!!!! So i would need halogen projectors with this lights...


Very cool. Reminds me of something from Tron.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I just can't make myself like that LED strip....if it weren't there, then maybe I'd like them more. But definitely not for $860!! ouch!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

These lights are pretty damned expensive and being shipped from another country definitely doesn't give any peace of mind concerning problems that will arise overtime. Say you buy a set of them and a led goes out in 3 months... even worse, one of the led strips inside the assembly go out. How expensive would it be to get replacement parts? And I'm not to keen on having to crack open the assembly in order to do repairs. :blink:


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

beautiful indeed.


----------

